# Turned Coffee mugs



## winters98 (May 2, 2013)

Every one is showing off their bowls and such. I been making these mugs for fun on the Lathe .
This one is from a few true 1" Black walnut boards i had milled from a tree a farmer was going to burn.


----------



## phinds (May 3, 2013)

That's really cool. I've never seen anyone turn one of those before. What do you use for an inside finish?


----------



## The_Architect_23 (May 3, 2013)

Very Nice!
Better Than The One I Tried Last Year, How Did You Go About Hollowing The Blank? That Was The Worst For Me., Endgrain All The Way...


----------



## jimmyjames (May 3, 2013)

Hey that's awesome! I wouldn't mind having one of those in figured walnut!


----------



## SENC (May 3, 2013)

I like that! What inserts do you use?


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 3, 2013)

The easier way to turn them is make a glue up of flat stock. Then make a plug for the bottom twice the thickness you need. And a jamb for the top I use the jamb just long enough to turn the tennon on the bottom. Then all you have to do is true up the outside and cut the glue grove and tennon on the top. I will usually round out the top inside for a few inches to allow the jaws a little better surface to grab ahold of expanded to turn off the foot and for final sanding.....hmmm maybe I should make a tutorial.


----------



## WoodLove (May 3, 2013)

A tutorial would be great..... as well as supplier info for the cup inserts..... Excellent looking cup for sure!


----------



## bearmanric (May 3, 2013)

Nice. Rick


----------



## The_Architect_23 (May 3, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> A tutorial would be great..... as well as supplier info for the cup inserts..... Excellent looking cup for sure!



I Second This!
Me + Glue Up / Segmenting = N00b :wacko1:


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 3, 2013)

Ok I will make one... I have to get a couple other projects finished ahead of it. I was going to make a few for my next show in a month and a half....I am waaaay behind....but life hapens.


----------



## winters98 (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback, As "wyowoodwrker" mentioned there are several ways to do it, depending on the material you have available. I will work on making a tutorial as well. I seal outside and inside with Marine Spar prior to gluing in the Stainless steel insert. 
Please se tutorial for more info.


----------



## jimmyjames (May 4, 2013)

Is there a place you buy the inserts or do you just canabalize an insert from a cup at the store?


----------



## WoodLove (May 4, 2013)

I did some searching and Rockler sells the stainless steel insert w/lid for 9.99 according to their website..... Ill be ordering some soon and making them to give to clients...... and Ill prolly have Dane Fuller laser engrave the client's business name/logo on them too...... Im betting Ill land quite a few orders that way......


----------



## winters98 (May 4, 2013)

check out my tutorial i posted . and also feel free to ask any questions.
i prefer to scavange or buy $2.99 cups and use my own foam to retain heat.
Rockler type inserts-9-$13 ea but are insulated.


----------



## winters98 (May 4, 2013)

i'd be willing to amle some for the right trade


----------



## rhossack (May 5, 2013)

Guys ... you want to do Coffee mugs you can find some Stainless Steel ones reasonable. Locally we have ZipTrip Gas Stations and you can find these mugs cheap.

I picked up 6 or 8 of these at my local Hobby lobby for under $5 ... you just break the plastic off the outside and use the SS liner.


----------



## brown down (May 5, 2013)

rhossack said:


> Guys ... you want to do Coffee mugs you can find some Stainless Steel ones reasonable. Locally we have ZipTrip Gas Stations and you can find these mugs cheap.
> 
> I picked up 6 or 8 of these at my local Hobby lobby for under $5 ... you just break the plastic off the outside and use the SS liner.



i watched a video of a guy making these and used the plastic insert as a jam.. nice informative way of going about these! I got sucked into buying the ones from penn state industries 

this is way cheaper as well


----------

